# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Εστια bosch αναβει συνεχεια το ματι

## Pagos

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εχω μια εστια bosch και ξαφνικα ενω δουλευαν ολα τελεια, οταν πατησω το κουμπι touch ενεργοποιησης και ενω τα κουμπια ρυθμισης εντασης ειναι στο 0 αναβει το μεγαλο ματι στο τερμα και δεν αλλαζει κατι πειραζοντας το κουμπι του. Σβηνει οταν απενεργοποιησω τα παντα στην εστια.
Εχει το καθε ματι το δικο του ρελε και υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει κολλησει με κλειστο κυκλωμα;

----------


## klik

Ναι, το ρελε ειναι πιθανότατα

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα Νίκο.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εχει πρόβλημα και η πλακέτα.Μου εχουν τύχει 2-3 φορές.Πολύ πιθανο και κάποιο ρελέ της πλακέτας  οπως αναφέρει και ο klik

----------


## Pagos

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει ξανα με εστιες αλλά ειμαι σχετικος με το ηλεκτρολογικο κομματι. Υπαρχουν ρελε στο εμποριο; ειναι κολημενα πανω στη πλακετα; η ταση του πηνιου ειναι 9-12 volt; η μετρηση του ειναι σχετικα ευκολη στο σημειο που ειναι δηλαδη υπαρχει προσβαση ή πρεπει να βγει απο τη πλακετα και να γινει test.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας

----------


## Pagos

Ανοιξα την εστια και ειδα πως ειναι. Τα ρελε ειναι 9ν dc 16 A. Θα προσπαθησω να δω εαν οι επαφες εχουν παραμεινει κλειστες ενω ειναι χωρις τροφοδοσια.

----------


## Pagos

Καλησπερα. Τελικα δεν ηταν το ρελε. Ηταν το τροφοδοτικο της πλακετας και το αλλαξε φιλος. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να ακούσουμε υποθέσεις πως γίνεται από ελαττωματικό τροφοδοτικό να έχει τέτοια συμπτώματα όπως αυτά στο 1ο ποστ. (ειδικά στο μεγάλο μάτι να είναι μόνιμα αναμμένο) ναι μεν μπορείς να το ανάψεις με δική σου εντολή , αλλά όχι να το σβήσει?

----------

αλπινιστης (12-08-19)

----------


## Pagos

Αναβε χωρις εντολη απο το διακοπτη ( μολις ενεργοποιουσα τις εστιες αναβε στο full παρολο που διακοπτης εντασης touch ηταν στο μηδεν και στα 4 ματια). Ο φιλος ηλεκτρονικος μολις του το ειπα απεκλεισε το ρελε και εδωσε πολλες πιθανοτητες στο τροφοδοτικο οπου και αλλαξε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αναβε χωρις εντολη απο το διακοπτη ( μολις ενεργοποιουσα τις εστιες αναβε στο full παρολο που διακοπτης εντασης touch ηταν στο μηδεν και στα 4 ματια). Ο φιλος ηλεκτρονικος μολις του το ειπα απεκλεισε το ρελε και εδωσε πολλες πιθανοτητες στο τροφοδοτικο οπου και αλλαξε.


Κατανοητά όλα τα παραπάνω (ότι άλλη ενέργεια είναι η *ενεργοποίηση* και άλλη η επιλογή *έντασης* )



> *μολις ενεργοποιουσα* τις εστιες αναβε στο full


 Εδώ τι κουμπί έχει? (πάλι touch κουμπί δεν είναι για την ενεργοποίηση?) (κατανοητό ότι δεν είχες πατήσει τα κουμπιά επίσης touch της έντασης για να ανάψουν) .
Απορώ για το συμβάν γιατί αν θεωρούμε ότι τυχαία κόλλησε το κουμπί *touch της έντασης* 
Θα μπορούσε που λέει ο λόγος και από ένα ελαττωματικό τροφοδοτικό να κολλήσει και το κουμπί touch ενεργοποίησης . (π.χ. απουσία χειριστή της κουζίνας από τον χώρο και ταυτόχρονα βλάβη τροφοδοτικού που θα μπορούσε να ανάψει την εστία ? απουσία του χειριστή? )

----------


## Βιβή

> Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εχω μια εστια bosch και ξαφνικα ενω δουλευαν ολα τελεια, οταν πατησω το κουμπι touch ενεργοποιησης και ενω τα κουμπια ρυθμισης εντασης ειναι στο 0 αναβει το μεγαλο ματι στο τερμα και δεν αλλαζει κατι πειραζοντας το κουμπι του. Σβηνει οταν απενεργοποιησω τα παντα στην εστια.
> Εχει το καθε ματι το δικο του ρελε και υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει κολλησει με κλειστο κυκλωμα;


Καλησπέρα!Αντιμετωπίζω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την εστία μου!Ρώτησα  τεχνικό σε κατάστημα με ανταλλακτικα και μου είπε είναι σίγουρα η πλακέτα χωρίς καν να έρθει να το δει και οτι δεν συμφέρει να την αλλαξω γιατί κοστίζει οσο ολη η εστία. Μπορείτε σας παρακαλω να μου πείτε ποσο σας κόστισε το ανταλλακτικό;

----------


## diony

> Καλησπέρα!Αντιμετωπίζω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την εστία μου!Ρώτησα  τεχνικό σε κατάστημα με ανταλλακτικα και μου είπε είναι σίγουρα η πλακέτα χωρίς καν να έρθει να το δει και οτι δεν συμφέρει να την αλλαξω γιατί κοστίζει οσο ολη η εστία. Μπορείτε σας παρακαλω να μου πείτε ποσο σας κόστισε το ανταλλακτικό;


αν κάνεις αναζήτηση  , υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί που κάνουν επισκευή πλακετών οικιακών ηλ. συσκευών

επικοινώνησε με κάποιον που σε βολεύει καλλίτερα ,πιθανό να σου στείλει τεχνικό (αν δεν έχεις δικό σου)  για το βγάλε - βάλε της πλακέτας

απλά δεν ξέρω τι χρόνο παράδοσης έχουν

θα αναφέρεις φυσικά το πρόβλημα , και θα συνεννοηθείς για ότι χρειαστεί στη συνέχεια να γίνει , ( δεν ξέρω αν η δική σου επισκευάζεται)

----------

